# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Thêm nút nhấn ngoài cho Mach3.

## vanlam1102

Hôm nay tìm hiểu em mới biết thêm cái vụ thêm nút nhấn ngoài cho Mach3, chia sẻ cho anh em nào chưa biết. Bác nào biết rồi xin chỉ giáo cho thêm phần sôi động.

Vào system hotkeys setup. hiện ra bảng OEM code, nhập số OEM code vào bảng từ 1 đến 15. muốn có nút nhấn nào thì nhập số đó.
ví dụ trong hình em nhập 2 nút nhấn có số là 1000 và 1021 tương ứng với nút Start và Reset.
sau đó vào Ports and pins nhập số chân tương ứng của cổng LPT, có thể auto set cho nhanh.

bác nào có cao kiến xin chỉ giúp thêm.
chào các bác.


OEM Buttons Mach3.pdf

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, CQV, cuong, haignition, Nam CNC, Quach Viet Hai, solero, Trung Dũng Trần, truongkiet

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác cho em hỏi ,em muốn X zero và Y zero bằng phím tắt trên bàn phím được không bác( kiểu giông như các phím tắt mach3 mặc định )
 Cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác cho em hỏi ,em muốn X zero và Y zero bằng phím tắt trên bàn phím được không bác( kiểu giông như các phím tắt mach3 mặc định )
>  Cám ơn bác nhiều.


vào ctrinh làm screen gán cho cái button trên màn hình là 1 cái nút bàn phím được ợ

----------

cnclaivung, quangkhanh

----------


## quangkhanh

Cám ơn bác Nhatson ,bác chỉ giúp em rõ hơn tí vì mach3 em không rành lắm.

----------


## hieu_potter

Các bác cho em hỏi: có cách nào để mở rộng thêm input cho mach3 dùng lpt không? mấy cái BOB thừong chỉ có tầm 5 cái input thôi.
Thanks các bác!

----------


## hoangmanh

Để mở rộng input thì bác sài 2 bob lpt là được mà

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Các bác cho em hỏi: có cách nào để mở rộng thêm input cho mach3 dùng lpt không? mấy cái BOB thừong chỉ có tầm 5 cái input thôi.
> Thanks các bác!


Để mở rộng thêm input trọng Mach3 thì thường bác phải dùng đến cổng LPT thứ 2 (mua card PCI ngoài cắm vào case là ok), rồi bác config port2 chọn chân 2-9 là chân input, kết quả là ngoài chấn 10, 11, 12, 13, 15 của LPT2 bác còn thêm 2-9 là các chân input, dùng thoải mái với các nút bấm Jog hay tay cầm MPG handwheel.

Lưu ý: giải pháp trên chỉ sử dụng với điều kiện bob LPT config phần cứng pin 2-9 là input.

----------

cnclaivung, haignition, hieu_potter

----------


## thanhhai481973

Không cần thêm ngõ vào bằng cổng lpt vẫn có thể làm nút nhấn ngoài cho mach3. Mình có thể đưa hết các phúm ra ngoài cho dễ thao tác

----------


## Tuấn

> Không cần thêm ngõ vào bằng cổng lpt vẫn có thể làm nút nhấn ngoài cho mach3. Mình có thể đưa hết các phúm ra ngoài cho dễ thao tác


dư lào bác, chỉ em với

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ em cũng quan tâm ạ.

----------


## thanhhai481973

mình su dung arduino mini khi bấm nút ngoài thì xuất 1 ma cho mach3 và gán mã này với phím mà mình muốn 
ví dụ : mình gán nút Cycle Start = Ctrl + F1 và khi bấm nút ngoài arduino gửi Ctrl + F1 cho mach3 
- một arduino được 13 nút nhấn muón hơn 13 thì nối 2 arduino
mah3.bmp

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Vụ này hay nè!
Bác có thể chỉ rỏ hơn được không?

Mình không rỏ cách nào mà arduino giả lập thành bàn phím được.

----------


## maxx.side

Chắc giống dùng Gamepad nối với máy tính, arduino giao tiếp qua cổng COM rồi dùng Script viết lệnh gán input = một phím hoặc tổ hợp phím trên máy tính, từ khoá " How to use arduino as keyboard". Link tham khảo từ Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHIcliL4O14 chắc sẽ có bài viết hướng dẫn chi tiết hơn

----------

CKD

----------

